# thank you for your time



## just.smile

how would you say
_thank you for your time??_
it's for a letter closing

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also: Thank you for taking the time to


----------



## Gutenberg

Merci pour l'aide que tu m'as apportée.
Merci de m'avoir si généreusement fait profiter de ton temps.
Merci pour ton aide généreuse.
Merci de m'avoir consacré du temps...


----------



## Sweetsister

How would one say, at the end of a letter:
"Thank you for your time?" 
I'm practising writing "lettres de candidature" and I was wondering how one would say that...
thank you for your time ^_^


----------



## SGY

merci pour votre disponibilité (thanks for your availibility)


----------



## amethyst225

Bonjour,

J'aimerais dire thank you for your time à la fin d'une présentation powerpoint, alors est-ce que je peux dire 'Merci de votre attention?'

Merci d'avance!


----------



## SwissPete

Yes, you can.


----------



## sammy22

Bonjour,

I am writing a questionnaire and I would like to thank the people for helping me at the end. Is this correct??

Thank you for your time!   Merci beaucoup pour votre temps??

Or any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Missrapunzel

_Merci pour votre temps_ is frenglish... It is not natural to say it in French. 

Merci pour le temps que vous avez consacré à ce questionnaire. 
Merci pour le temps que vous y avez consacré. 
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de compléter ce questionnaire.


----------



## ymc

Missrapunzel said:


> _Merci pour votre temps_ is frenglish... It is not natural to say it in French.
> 
> Merci pour le temps que vous avez consacré à ce questionnaire.
> Merci pour le temps que vous y avez consacré.
> Merci d'avoir pris le temps de compléter ce questionnaire.


 
I couldn't agree more - this is perfect!


----------



## pilar103

Bonjour,

How would an interviewer say 'thank you for your time' at the end of a spoken interview?

Another thread suggested _Merci pour le temps que vous y avez consacré_ ..is this correct?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sylber

Salut, on dirait peut-être : merci pour le temps que vous m'avez accordé. Ou, si l'interview a été longue: merci pour votre patience.


----------



## honeybfly

Thank you for your time
Merci pour le temps que vous m'avez consacré


Je cherche une traduction qui est formale mais ce qu'on dirait à la fin d'un appel de téléphone, donc en parlant, pas dans une lettre.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Souxie

Ta proposition est très bien, mais selon les relations professionnelles que tu as avec cette personne et les échanges qui précèdent tu peux sembler un peu "soumis". C'est à toi de voir ce qui est le mieux; avoir l'air un peu soumis peut faire partie d'une stratégie!
Donc sinon je te propose:
*Merci pour votre contribution/ votre collaboration/ vos (précieux) conseils*


----------



## hermioneduchemin

Bonjour à tous,
J'aime bien les propositions de SOUXIE,
avec une préférence pour *Merci pour vos conseils* (ou : *Merci de m'avoir donné votre avis*)
Je dis souvent :* Merci infiniment*


----------



## kelseylizabeth

J'aimerais dire, à la fin d'un email, "Thank you for your time," ou "I appreciate your time."

Je peux dire, "Je vous remercie pour votre temps"? Sounds like franglais to me!

Merci


----------



## Azaghal

Je dirais:
"Je vous remercie pour le temps que vous m'avez consacré"


----------



## LART01

Maybe a bit less formal=

Merci pour (votre temps et) votre disponibilité


----------



## Larissa2000

Hi,

I want to call someone I don't know and ask a quick question related to work. It should not take more than a few minutes but I want to thank the person at the end.

How should I say "Thank you for your time" in French?

I need to say it politely and nicely. 

Thanks.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Je vous remercie d'avoir bien voulu répondre à ma question.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Je vous remercie du temps que vous m'avez consacré / accordé.


----------



## Seeda

Or _Merci de m'avoir consacré de votre temps_. (similar to J. tea's suggestion)


----------



## Larissa2000

Can I say any of these phrases above if I ask just one or two quick questions? They sound like something that you would say if you spend at least 10 minutes talking.

If the person doesn't know the answer, but I want to thank them, can I say:

Merci en tout cas, Madame/Monsieur. Au revoir


----------



## Seeda

To make it shorter you could say, _Merci de m'avoir aidé_ (thanks for your help). _Merci en tout cas / quand même_ = thanks anyway


----------



## Jeanbar

Jasmine tea said:


> Je vous remercie du temps que vous m'avez consacré / accordé.



Je plussoie.

Merci de m'avoir accordé un peu de votre temps,


----------



## Vezelay

Bonjour à tous. Does anyone ever say "merci très fort?" (As, for example, an alternative to saying something like, "merci bien"?)
Or would it sound funny or like a dead giveaway that it's not a native French speaker who's saying it?


----------



## catheng06

Hello, 

Merci très fort ne s'utilise pas.

Merci beaucoup / Je vous (te) remercie beaucoup (vraiment)


----------



## SwissPete

Google merci infiniment. The first hit is this one:



> What does merci infiniment mean in French?





> [TD valign="top"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Translation​
> 
> 
> thank you so much​
> [/TD]







	[TD valign="top"]
https://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/the/french-word-for-thank_you_so_much.html​
[/TD]

There are many more.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

amethyst225 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais dire thank you for your time à la fin d'une présentation powerpoint, alors est-ce que je peux dire 'Merci de votre attention?'
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Merci *de *votre attention, signifierait, à mon avis merci d'avoir été *attentionné* à mon égard.
Merci *pour *votre attention, signifierait merci d'avoir été *attentif*(s) _à mon exposé (par exemple)_.


----------



## JClaudeK

A mon avis, il n'y a pas de différence entre "*de* ou *pour* votre attention".

cf.:


CARNESECCHI said:


> Quand *merci* est suivi d’un verbe à l’infinitif, il faut utiliser la préposition *de*. Par exemple, on dira : merci *de* m’avoir écouté.
> Par ailleurs, lorsque *merci* est suivi d’un substantif, on peut utiliser les prépositions *de* ou *pour*.



Voir aussi ici (BDL)


> Le verbe _remercier_ se construit avec les prépositions _de_ ou _pour_ lorsqu’il est suivi d’un complément nominal. Certains grammairiens disent que _de_ est plus approprié devant un nom abstrait et que _pour_ accompagne habituellement un nom concret. Dans l’usage toutefois, cette différence n’est pas respectée.
> _- Je te remercie/ [Merci]  *de *(ou : *pour*) ta précieuse collaboration.
> - Merci *de *(ou : *pour*) votre carte._


----------

